# Waiting for an ice storm



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Four annual ice storms (with power outages) later and finally, my elderly neighbours are actually prepared for the one we're expecting overnight/tomorrow with 7 days (not much but it's a start)- worth of supplies/food/firewood/water.
All it took was them being stuck without food/electricity, me constantly lecturing them on how to be prepared, forcing them to learn how to order their own groceries online and making them do everything on the list I wrote for them lol
Yes, it was worth the effort, I'm happy!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Good Russky. Good girl.:vs_box:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm waiting for an ice storm too. My supply of ice in the freezer is getting dangerously low. 
Sorry, couldn't resist considering I'm here in AZ now and now up with Nanook of the North.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Typical Russian, boss around the weak, force them into doing something.

Threaten them with the gulag or just your singing?? LOL

Looks like we are getting part of that storm also, better go to store for milk and bread and hope the power stays on.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Typical Russian, boss around the weak, force them into doing something.
> 
> Threaten them with the gulag or just your singing?? LOL
> 
> Looks like we are getting part of that storm also, better go to store for milk and bread and hope the power stays on.


Yes, I threatened to sing the Ukrainian national anthem lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep it up and soon all the sign in your area will say we are fine go help the rest of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'm waiting for an ice storm too. My supply of ice in the freezer is getting dangerously low.
> Sorry, couldn't resist considering I'm here in AZ now and now up with Nanook of the North.


Ever been to Flagstaff . It can get cool there.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are supposed to get freezing rain tonight here in western Wisconsin, won't know how bad until tomorrow morning


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a little chilly here too. Right now (9:36 PM) my little weather station is telling me it is 65 degrees outside, with 24% humidity.

It may get rough, but we will survive!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rstanek said:


> We are supposed to get freezing rain tonight here in western Wisconsin, won't know how bad until tomorrow morning


That crap will be here around noon o'clock Tuesday, once it crosses the lake named after my state


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations TG on getting your elderly neighbors to be proactive.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job TG! I'm optimistically hoping we will escape without a major ice storm (southern standards apply) this winter. We had one little episode so far, that lasted a couple days but, few power outages.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Congratulations TG on getting your elderly neighbors to be proactive.


The point of a sickle in the ass gets a person moving.

I think she converted all those old red stars into shuriken stars, people do get the point from them.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

@TG I hope you got yourself written into their wills...

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The point of a sickle in the ass gets a person moving.
> 
> I think she converted all those old red stars into shuriken stars, people do get the point from them.


Talk about shuriken, I love these little "daggers", such a smart invention, I've been practicing lately since my dr is keeping me away from shashkas for a few more weeks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great job. At least they got the message and are doing something.

We have older family members that think it is ridiculous to be stocked up. They have been going to the store for 78 years and have never had a problem getting what they want. Why waste money and time stocking up. I know G'dam well who's door they will be knocking on in an emergency.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Great job. At least they got the message and are doing something.
> 
> We have older family members that think it is ridiculous to be stocked up. They have been going to the store for 78 years and have never had a problem getting what they want. Why waste money and time stocking up. I know G'dam well who's door they will be knocking on in an emergency.


I just got tired of worrying about them and carrying boxes of food while trying not to get electrocuted lol I told them that this year they had no choice but to prepare lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like the crazy weather moved up a day.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

...aaaand it begins! Pouring rain in February


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Talk about shuriken, I love these little "daggers", such a smart invention, I've been practicing lately since my dr is keeping me away from shashkas for a few more weeks.


Ah just go over and have Vlad give you one of his healing strikes you'll be fine in no time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Ah just go over and have Vlad give you one of his healing strikes you'll be fine in no time


This made me laugh out loud, that's all I need right now :vs_laugh:
I'm healing really well, doesn't hurt to breathe anymore and I went for a slow run last night, woke up almost pain-free. Soon, back to normal!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This one is going to be bad...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We are lucky right now, only ice ball bearings coming down, not wet enough to stick,

which is good, I don't want to cut up trees tomorrow.

About a half inch out there, looks like glass beads spread all over.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> We are lucky right now, only ice ball bearings coming down, not wet enough to stick,
> 
> which is good, I don't want to cut up trees tomorrow.
> 
> About a half inch out there, looks like glass beads spread all over.


It hit +7C overnight, everything melted here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now we are facing 12 inches of snow overnight into tomorrow evening,

Right now all those beads are melting into a sheet of ice, will make removing the coming snow difficult to remove, sucks.

Temp for Friday here is going to be 6 degrees F.


----------

